# pure baking soda from arm&hammer????



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

my goats seem to like this...i got it from harveys and its said to be given as free choice..is this ok?? or is it something else?? I have asked this question before but really didnt get a yes or no! lol


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I would make sure it's the aluminum free kind (it will say right on the front of the box) :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes...you can use that.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

Its saids NO where on the box about aluminum free. So its ok??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's probably ok, but tell you what, a 50#bag of Bicarbonate Sodium from the feed store will be a whole lot cheaper int he long run. But then again if you only have several head you'll never run out either.
I clean my coffee pot with that & some white vinegar. Add it as a laundry booster, all kinds of uses. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use Arm & Hammer because we only have 4 goats right now and nowhere to put a big bag.... But when we get more goats we will prob. get the big 50# bag....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Baking POWDER is the one you have to worry about aluminum....Baking Soda doesn't have aluminum. You're good with the Arm&Hammer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the same baking soda... arm n hammer.. from the dollar store....the same one that we use for cooking.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

And you get your goats to eat this?!!? Mine act like I am trying to poisen them. Any hints on getting them to eat it?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

When your goats need it...they'll usually eat it. Mine are on a mainly alfalfa diet so they do eat it now and then...more in the summer than winter. Just have it out by itself, free choice. The main thing is to just have it available so they can have it if needed...usually they don't take in much at all. That's normal.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

kccjer said:


> Baking POWDER is the one you have to worry about aluminum....Baking Soda doesn't have aluminum. You're good with the Arm&Hammer.


Actually, my baking SODA says "Aluminum Free"

I've done a little research and found there are lots of people out there asking about this (is there aluminum in some baking sodas on the market and not others? And if not, why does Bob's Red Mill state "Aluminum Free" --etc). Looks like a really good marketing campaign from Bob's, but here are the relevant links I found:

http://welltellme.com/discuss/index.php?topic=14397.0
http://www.gapalicious.com/2011/05/09/d ... -aluminum/

Looks like your fine Nora, but hope these links are helpful and put your mind at rest :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> When your goats need it...they'll usually eat it. Mine are on a mainly alfalfa diet so they do eat it now and then...more in the summer than winter. Just have it out by itself, free choice. The main thing is to just have it available so they can have it if needed...usually they don't take in much at all. That's normal.


 I agree..... you will see them now and then... licking from it...with little white noses......if they get a little bloaty... they may go to it.... :wink:


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes thanks for all the advice!! They have been eating it (not much tho) So i guess they liked it lol!! thanks to all!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use that arm and hammer but get the big bag from Costco. The little boxes of baking soda from the store are just fine. :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im with luvmyherd mine have yet to eat the baking soda. I think my goats are freaks, dont eat minerals, dont eat baking soda, and love oat hay over alfalfa lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes thanks for all the advice!! They have been eating it (not much tho) So i guess they liked it lol!! thanks to all!!


 :wink: :thumb:


----------

